# New to convict behaviour



## fishlover93 (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi everyone,
I got a pair of convicts (male and female) almost a week ago and noticed that 2 days ago my male started digging this hole all the way yo the glass, the female goes into the hole looks at it and swims away. I have not seen any breeding behaviour from them but i've been reading different articles that say they are about to lay eggs!! I am very confused at this moment so i was wondering if anyone could give me any advice that would be greatly appreciated!!
Thanks a lot,
Mike


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Yep, they are nesting. Watch for eggs soon.


----------



## fishlover93 (Feb 25, 2008)

ohh really?? how do I know if the female is gravid though?? her belly seems normal!!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I'd watch for her tube to drop...but I've never caught them laying...just the aftermath.









I never worried about them...they will do their thing ...again...and again...and again...


----------



## fishlover93 (Feb 25, 2008)

ohh ok thank you very much!!


----------



## fishlover93 (Feb 25, 2008)

OK so sometime has passed and still no eggs and no fry  i noticed the female started to swim very slowly around the flat rock that has a hole dug underneath it, don't know if that's a sign of anything. I also noticed that the female is very jumpy and swims very fast sometimes at nothing. Also sometimes she has some long white tube coming out which seems like poop but it's not red like the males :s I'm so confused as to what's going on please help!!!
Thanks
Mike


----------



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)

Put a pot sideways in the tank near were they are movin the rocks 
And maybe take some pictures


----------

